# What age?



## Cyrra (Oct 30, 2009)

At what age do you think it's safe to start agility training with your Golden? I was holding off doing any agility work so that I could make sure Finn's hips were sound but my trainer thinks I could start working him but only allow him to jump at 12 inches for now. Thoughts?


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

You can keep him away from jumping and high-impact obstacles but still start training. There are plenty of training basics you can start on, and there's equipment a puppy can safely use, like tunnels and low platforms.


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

It really depends on the center you're training at and if they have a foundation program geared towards young dogs. We started foundation classes at 4 months. But never had him jump higher than his elbows until his growth plates closed. We also didn't do any full height contacts or weave pole training until the growth plates closed. So much can be done with just low jumps, tunnels, tippy boards, planks, and ladders that they can be worked young. But a lot of training facilities start working on full height equipment right away -- which I wouldn't do with a young dog.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Hips aren't the only things to be worried about. You might want to go and watch a beginner/puppy class at various facilities to see what is available in your area. Talk to the instructors about your concerns

If you aren't happy with what you are seeing, the new book _Agility Right From the Start_ is a fabulous at-home-study-guide with little/no equipment needed for most of the exercises.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

There are plenty of foundation things you can work on starting right away. The things you want to avoid are jumping, weaving and full size contacts. Depending on the age 12" is still a bit high for a puppy. When Mira started classes at 6 months there was either no bar or 6-8".


----------



## Cyrra (Oct 30, 2009)

Do you recommend a set of x-rays done prior to any jumping/weaving work? I want him to have some fun with this but I want to make sure his body is as sound as it can be, his health is first and foremost my biggest priority.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I had x-rays done on all three of my agility dogs and will continue to do so with all future dogs. The boys I had done when they were neutered at 9 months, Mira was done at 12 months. For me the cost is well worth it, but many people I know do not have them done unless they suspect a problem.


----------



## kaysy (Jan 9, 2010)

We just started Marty at 11 mo with agility. I know they have different levels of jumps (at our training facility). He does tunnel and like a "walk over-type" jump. I'm hoping we can get into weaves. The amount of jumping he does (to our dismay) on us and in general...He loves it.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

You should not be teaching a dog to weave until MINIMUM 15 months. Many people wait until 18.


----------



## kaysy (Jan 9, 2010)

This would be long/wide weaves, just getting them used to going around the poles.


----------

